# JBL Cristal Profi E-Series



## Ross (8 Jul 2009)

I am looking to buy another external Filter on my 200 liter tank I have a Eheim 2073 and I used to have a Tetra Tec EX 600 but I want to change it because the flow from it is poor.I have been looking at the JBL ones and see they get good write ups and I was thinking about the 900 LPH one I know the flow rate will be less but I can get one for 76 quid  .Dose anybody have experience with the JBL E-Series?


----------



## Nelson (8 Jul 2009)

hi,

have a read of this thread. viewtopic.php?f=38&t=2592&hilit=jbl+e1500
not  the same one but same range.


----------



## Ross (8 Jul 2009)

I have ordered a 900 one that coupled with a Eheim 2073 and a Korlina 2 powerhead should have plenty of flow


----------



## Ross (17 Jul 2009)

I got it set up and its great very easy to get going,good quality fittings and its silent


----------



## Sye Davies (17 Jul 2009)

as an ex JBL emploee i saw these filters in pre and obviously post production. their predecessors were quite honestly pants but these ones (i have one running on a tank at present) seem to be very good value.

i have and always will be an eheim man but i do think these are a good contender...........................long term tests will tell.


----------



## Mark Evans (18 Jul 2009)

I too am using 2 x 1500's on a 350L tank at a MA store. there almost inaudible. the longevity  i've still yet to see but i'd use one @ home for sure.  

you can just see them...


----------



## Ross (18 Jul 2009)

I have a Eheim 2073 and thats a great but the JBL was almost half the price but not half the filter for a start its quiter than the Eheim,Similar flow ect


----------



## Ross (1 Aug 2009)

A little update the JBL is still going fine no problems at all


----------



## Ross (29 Aug 2009)

This filter is really good.I have no problems with it at all.I gave it a quick clean but it was not that dirty the Eheim 2073 I think dose most of the  work  The flow is still good and its silent.I am very pleased with it.


----------



## zig (29 Aug 2009)

The larger e1500 looks quite nice and good value although not the most energy efficient IMO at 35W, the smaller ones do a degree better energy efficiency wise and are comparable to other filters on the market, e900 is 15w and the e700 is 13w.


----------



## Superman (31 Aug 2009)

I had a 1500 and it was great, I got rid as I got rid of my larger tank but would get one again without a second thought.
Superb bit of fit and it's good to see people are getting them.


----------

